# Would we be suitable dog / puppy owners?



## Plek Trum (14 May 2008)

Hi all,
my partner and I are considering adopting a young dog from a shelter or else getting a puppy from a registered breeder. We are both animal lovers and come from homes with pets but this will be our first dog together in our own home. There are no children and no other pets.

Our main concern is the following:
My partner leaves for work at 8am, returns at 6:15pm. I leave at 8:45 and can be home by 5:30. We have a large house in the country and more than two thirds of an acre on both front and back, which we could fence somewhat to make a suitable run, with a beach at the end of our road for walks etc.

Do you think the time we are away from the house Monday to Friday would be unfair on a young pup or a dog rescued from a shelter? I would be interested in your opinions. We would aim to be responsible dog owners certainly don't want to make any decisions if the dog wouldn't be happy or may be stressed.

We also enjoy our breaks - what are your opinions on getting a dog / puppy, *knowing *we would be leaving it at the kennels for a few 1 - 2 weeks over the year?

Any advice or opinions welcome.. thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (14 May 2008)

Leaving a dog alone for 8 hours or more doesn't sound ideal to me. I think they need company and stimulation otherwise may suffer from stress or psychological problems.


----------



## pinkyBear (14 May 2008)

Hi there,
We have 2 dogs - we like yourselves are gone most of the day - we deliberatly got 2 as they keep each other company. If you were getting a dog - I would advise given your hours to get 2 as it would get very loney.

We go away too and we leave the dogs in a kennel - no hassle... I would highly recomend getting dogs - great fun
P


----------



## bacchus (14 May 2008)

May be consider getting 2 dogs, so they keep each other company.


----------



## Plek Trum (14 May 2008)

Thats what we are thinking too Clubman - it wouldnt be the fairest thing to do really.  We do have relatives a few yards up the road who could come and check / spend time with them during the day but I'm of the thought 'if you can;t do it properly yourself, ..' then maybe we should postpone the idea, at least for the time being.  Any other opinions?


----------



## truthseeker (14 May 2008)

1 dog home alone all day does not sound great - 2 might well be the asnwer.

no problem to use kennels for holidays.


----------



## Plek Trum (14 May 2008)

bacchus said:


> May be consider getting 2 dogs, so they keep each other company.


 
double the work but twice the fun eh?! I guess it is a solution, although not ideal at all if it doesnt work out.  We would like to do the best we can.  Do people think 2 dogs together alone for 8 hours during the week is a better idea than none at all?  We have a lot to offer a dog(s), especially with where we live and our amenities.  Obviuosly its something we want to consider properly and carefully..


----------



## Soldier (14 May 2008)

well i think a dog sitting in a shelter for 24 hours a day 7 days a week is much worse then sitting at home for 8 hours and then getting lots of love when his owners come home. you could get 2 dogs with the large gardens you have and fence it off really well so they have lots of places to run but no fear of getting out to get hurt and as truth seeker said kennels are great if you need to go on holiday.


----------



## pinkyBear (14 May 2008)

There really is no more work in having 2 dogs over 1. The best combination is a b1tch and a dog. No problems with competition...


> Do people think 2 dogs together alone for 8 hours during the week is a better idea than none at all?


 Absolutly - if we have to take one of our dogs  to the vet (both of ours are male) The other dog cries!!!!!! They ahve never been seperated as they are step brothers....!


----------



## Plek Trum (14 May 2008)

As an additional note, we were thinking of a labrador / labradoodle or golden retriver from a registered breeder and maybe a rescue dog from a shelter.  
I think their tempraments would suit our locality (there are sheep nearby, we wouldnt want a dog that would be very excitable or hard to train!) Good choice of breeds?


----------



## truthseeker (14 May 2008)

Plek Trum said:


> As an additional note, we were thinking of a labrador / labradoodle or golden retriver from a registered breeder and maybe a rescue dog from a shelter.
> I think their tempraments would suit our locality (there are sheep nearby, we wouldnt want a dog that would be very excitable or hard to train!) Good choice of breeds?


 
Theyd a great piece on TV3 last week about Labradoodles and how intelligent they are - they are being used as Guide Dogs now and love working, great with kids, hypo allergenic coats (yes weird i thought!), but need a lot of mental stimulation or will get bored very easily.

Soldier - dogs in shelters get lots of attention from staff and there is always something going on so the dog is not bored with just his own company - they get walked regularly and staff are always about checking on them. Its the mental stimulation is the key - a dog can survive without cuddles but boredon can induce stress, psychological problems and even make them anti social.


----------



## Soldier (14 May 2008)

I agree but I volunteer at the dog shelter. they only get walked for a few minutes a day if even that and sometimes all of them cant get walked because there just isnt enough time in the day to walk them all. There is over 80 dogs in this one shelter and there struggling to cope. i just think a nice home with a big field to play in is much nicer than sitting in a cage listening to other dogs barking constantly. And if there is 2 dogs together they have each other for company but yes boredom would drive anyone insane.


----------



## helan72 (14 May 2008)

Plek Trum

I am in the same situation as yourself, would absolutely love a dog but have decided not to get one for exactly the reasons you have stated above - we are simply out of the house for too long each day. After having dogs for years growing up they def need interaction during the day. I have seen friends get dogs and leave them alone all day while they are out at work and the dogs are miserable, despite having access to large amounts of space to run and the company of other dogs. So for me I am going to leave it until either of us can sort out our hours and be at home more.


----------



## Plek Trum (14 May 2008)

helan72 said:


> Plek Trum
> 
> I am in the same situation as yourself, would absolutely love a dog but have decided not to get one for exactly the reasons you have stated above - we are simply out of the house for too long each day. After having dogs for years growing up they def need interaction during the day. I have seen friends get dogs and leave them alone all day while they are out at work and the dogs are miserable, despite having access to large amounts of space to run and the company of other dogs. So for me I am going to leave it until either of us can sort out our hours and be at home more.


 
This is the exact dilemma we have, I appreciate your posting. We don't want to get dogs for selfish reasons.  Its a hard one to decide on and for the past 2 years we have said 'no'.  We are beginning to change our mind recently but as our situations with work and travel haven't changed we are finding it hard to *firmly believe* it is the right thing to do..


----------



## Mpsox (14 May 2008)

not fair on the dog if the run isn't secured and sheltered. Some dogs home will check this and also won't give out a dog if people are out all day. 

We were in the same position and in the end got a small terrier from a home. Although my wife is now at home full time, she wasn't at the start, but the doggie settled in fine, although she was always very glad to see us home


----------



## And76 (14 May 2008)

Yeh I have two friends who both have dogs at home all day alone and they are fine. They live in normal terraced houses and so wouldnt even have all the room you can provide them with. Go for it!!!!! Much better for a dog to have a home than to be put down without one!


----------



## gar123 (14 May 2008)

i have 2 dogs they keep each other company, its great fun seeing them go mad together, alsation and lab, and good exercise walking them

dogs are great stress relievers and i would definitely recommend them


----------



## Sherman (14 May 2008)

Plek Trum said:


> As an additional note, we were thinking of a labrador / labradoodle or golden retriver from a registered breeder and maybe a rescue dog from a shelter.
> I think their tempraments would suit our locality (there are sheep nearby, we wouldnt want a dog that would be very excitable or hard to train!) Good choice of breeds?


 
I believe greyhounds make fantastic pets and are very docile/loving animals.  Strangely, given their reputation, they don't need much exercise and are passive around other animals.


----------



## Plek Trum (14 May 2008)

Sherman said:


> I believe greyhounds make fantastic pets and are very docile/loving animals. Strangely, given their reputation, they don't need much exercise and are passive around other animals.


 
I've heard that too Sherman - there is always a significant number of them looking for homes over on www.irishanimals.ie , may be worth considering...


----------



## truthseeker (14 May 2008)

Plek Trum said:


> I've heard that too Sherman - there is always a significant number of them looking for homes over on www.irishanimals.ie , may be worth considering...


 
Ireland AM do a spot every thursday morning around 8.10am (ish) where they look to rehome animals - they often show greyhounds - the dog guy calls them 'couch rockets' and says they like to run mad for 10 minutes a day and spend the rest of the time curled up in a comfy spot.


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 May 2008)

Sherman said:


> I believe greyhounds make fantastic pets and are very docile/loving animals.  Strangely, given their reputation, they don't need much exercise and are passive around other animals.



Would definitely agree with this.  A friend has a [broken link removed]who falls into the category above.  Two to keep each other company would be a better idea though.

I would also have serious reservations about leaving any expensive dog alone where they can be stolen.  This is a serious problem in Ireland these days and I've heard/read many a sad story about families being upset when their dogs were stolen.  Labrador/labradoodle or other full breed might well attract unwanted attention.

The slot on TV3 each week is great for publicity for the people who do a marmvellous job.  These details are available on the site:

*Pets*


*PAWS*
_People Animal Welfare Society Ireland_
For more information:
052 53507

*ASH ANIMAL RESCUE*
_Helena & Remi's animal shelter_
For more information:
059 6473396

*ISPCA*
_Irish Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals_
For more information:       
1890 515 515


----------



## Goggin (14 May 2008)

I got a rescue greyhound last year and she is an absolute gem. Theres a very common misconception that they are high maintenance and are vicious and the reality couldnt be more different. They absolutely love their comforts, she regularly disappears up to one of the beds or into her kennel for a sleep. She needs no more exercise than any regular dog. They're also amazing with strangers and kids. Couldnt recommend one highly enough.

I think you would definitely need to get two though if they were going to be left alone all day. I completely agree with Soldier - I think its much better for them to be homed in slightly less than absolutely ideal circumstances, than in the shelter indefinitely. A lot of dogs suffer mentally in shelters due the noise etc.


----------



## Plek Trum (14 May 2008)

Many thanks for all replies and suggestions - will consider all and see what the best solution maybe.  Thanks guys...


----------



## shoppergal (14 May 2008)

Personally I think if you have doubts at this stage you're better to wait. If you're both out at work all day are you going to have the energy or patience to walk dog(s) every night. 

If you do decide to get a dog please get 2 so that they're company for each other and please please please get them from a shelter rather than  buying a dog. I got my 2 dogs from a shelter and I dread to think of what will happen 1 of them when the other is gone. They are each others shadow.  In the shelter near me there are frequently dogs that they are trying to home together(brothers & sisters presumably).

Best of luck whatever you decide.


----------



## saffron (14 May 2008)

If you get the dog as a pup..it will get used to whatever situation in comes into. We have two dogs in a similar situation. 

A good home is better than no home

Go for it.


----------



## Yoltan (14 May 2008)

I also think it would be too long to leave a dog alone. Getting 2 definitely seems to be the answer. If you can, rescue them from a shelter. We got our dog from ASH in Wicklow. They have a huge amount of dogs and they do fantastic work. Our little fella is an absolute dote. House trained, friendly, funny and the best companion you could ask for!!


----------



## Ash 22 (14 May 2008)

I say go for it and yes it would be lovely to give 2 dogs from a shelter a loving home, something some of those poor dogs may never have experienced. Dogs do tend to sleep a lot also and two together are company for each other.


----------



## Ciaraella (15 May 2008)

I would definitley recommend getting two dogs, ideally from shelter and if you were lucky two that were previously in a home together? Puppies would be a bad idea as they need so much attention in the early months. My parents have two dogs, 4 and 5 years old. No one at home for around 6 hours a day but they get huge amounts of attention in the evenings and at weekends. They're very used to routine so if you ritually walk them as soon as you get home they will be happy. From my experience ours are awake alot of the night hours and spend alot of the day snoozing (noticed when i've the odd day off!) ready for alot of activity when we get home from work. The only problem would be if you're out much in the evenings, then i think it wouldn't be an ideal situation.


----------



## kkman (15 May 2008)

OP, 2 dogs is definately the way to go. why not get 2 rescued dogs? myself and the missus and family always get rescued dogs or dogs that are not wanted/given away. I know it may sound mad, but they will be so appreciative towards you because you rescued them...


----------



## Plek Trum (15 May 2008)

kkman said:


> OP, 2 dogs is definately the way to go. why not get 2 rescued dogs? myself and the missus and family always get rescued dogs or dogs that are not wanted/given away. I know it may sound mad, but they will be so appreciative towards you because you rescued them...


 
Thanks guys, yes a friend of mine in Cork did this one time.  Rescued a mother and daughter pair of collies, 2 very close dogs that were delighted to be bought into a family.  I've been browsing (for months!) on www.irishanimals.ie  and will bear this in mind should we choose to go ahead.  Many thanks!


----------



## TabithaRose (19 May 2008)

my suggestion would be to get a pair of older dogs rather than puppies as I would not agree with leaving puppies / young dogs alone all day regardless of how much time you spend with them in the evenings / weekends


----------



## tech3 (19 May 2008)

*Would we be suitable dog / puppy owners?* 
If you _have to ask_ other people this question then I think *no* your not suitable.


----------



## Sherman (20 May 2008)

tech3 said:


> *Would we be suitable dog / puppy owners?*
> If you _have to ask_ other people this question then I think *no* your not suitable.


 
I disagree entirely - plenty of people _think_ they're the best dog owners around, when the opposite is true. I think the OP is commendable in putting so much thought and research into what is a very big commitment - they obviously want what's best for dogs, which is a lot more than can be said for many people in Ireland who treat their animals as nothing more than fashion accessories and possessions to be dropped when they become boring or too much work.


----------



## truthseeker (20 May 2008)

tech3 said:


> *Would we be suitable dog / puppy owners?*
> If you _have to ask_ other people this question then I think *no* your not suitable.


 
Why - is it not a good idea for people to ask about the pro's and con's of pet ownership before taking on responsibility for another living creature?

I think PlekTrum has shown great sense in asking questions before making decisions.


----------



## funnymunny (21 May 2008)

We have one dog and she is home alone all day, although at the start it wasn't like that, as I could go home everyday for lunch.  Things change and your circumstances may not always stay as you want them to.  In this day and age, if I was to wait until one of us was home all day or working part time, I would be 65 before I could get a dog.  Its not an ideal situation and I find myself rushing home as early as possible to be with her, I no longer browse the shops after work and if I meet friends, it is always for lunch and not in the evening.  We don't go places at weekends unless we can leave her with the in laws  or my parents and that is the reality of having a dog.  
While I would love to get another dog to keep her company, himself has put the foot down and said one is enough.  I firmly believe (and this is not justifying it to myself) that a dog on its own during the day is far better than a dog stuck in a dogs home for months before the inevitable happens.  However, as a previous poster said, a dog does need mental stimulation and there are lots of things you can do to stave off boredom for the dog, interactive toys, kongs, even simple things like a bit of rope tied to a tree with a ball or plastic thing attached will keep them amused for a long time.  You will get a lot of advice on irishdogs.ie, but like here, it will be conflicting.  Many shelters will not home animals where you are out all day, which precludes a lot of loving owners from providing good homes for needy dogs. Don't forget your local pound, which is where I got mine...or she got me...depending on your outlook.  Be very careful where you buy a pure bred pup, many of them are puppy breeders and highly bred dogs tend to be more prone to inherited/breed specific diseases.  Labradoodles can suffer from epilepsy, labradors from hip dysplasia (sp) etc.  You can't beat a mongrel for sturdiness!


----------



## elefantfresh (21 May 2008)

We got a yellow lab puppy for my folks who are in their 60's. Theres a thread in here somewhere about it from last year when i was asking what was the right thing to do. Anyway, the dog is there a year now and there is absolutly no way on earth that she would be allowed leave the family now! She is undoublty one of the best things we ever did for the folks. A dog can turn a home upsidedown (in a good way). They totally have a personality all of their own and are always up for fun and messing about.


----------



## reidJ (9 Apr 2009)

Caesar Millan, 'The Dog Whisperer' has written a great book (is it ok to mention it here?) which covers everything about getting and choosing a dog - well worth a read even for people who already own a dog.


----------



## thesimpsons (11 Apr 2009)

And76 said:


> Yeh I have two friends who both have dogs at home all day alone and they are fine. They live in normal terraced houses and so wouldnt even have all the room you can provide them with. Go for it!!!!! Much better for a dog to have a home than to be put down without one!


 
my neighbours have a dog on its own all day long - it barks and barks the whole time.  If I put a toe outside the back door it barks, when the kids are playing on the street garden it barks, absolute nightmare for me and can't be much fun for the dog.  Same thing with previous neighbours on other side.   I know the OP has got plenty of space so at least dog has room to run around when you out, but  I think it would be bored on its own.


----------

